# Discovery Channel right now...



## Devon Hynes (Dec 7, 2007)

there doing a thing on killacycle, looks preaty good


----------



## DeLorean_4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just a few days back there was a head to head competition between a Gas powered Land Rover and electric powered one on "Mean Machines" on Discovery Channel too.


----------

